# Elizabeth Taylor



## Big Don (Mar 23, 2011)

Elizabeth Taylor. 79


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 23, 2011)

> When people say, Shes got everything, Ive got one answer  I havent had tomorrow.-*Elizabeth Taylor*


 
:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 23, 2011)

Farewell to a shining beauty of her age :bows:.

In one of those rare instances of my life touching that of one (well, two) of the luminaries, Elizabeth and Richard bought the first house I lived in that was not my parents.  The fellow that purchased it, my dearest departed friend, David, was a relative of Richard Burton and what he inherited from that estate paid for the house.

So thank you for that practical benefit, Elizabeth and may the memory of your beauty live on in the minds of those of us that saw you.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Mar 24, 2011)

.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 24, 2011)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 24, 2011)

rest in peace


----------

